# next work in progress



## DLeeG

*CHECK OUT PAGES 2 & 3 FOR THE RESULTS OF MY REDO*


----------



## DLeeG

I have to align the nose and mouth with the tilt of her head.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG

Dang big hair of the 80's


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## Jeff

you can sure still work the proportions dude. ..and this piece has plenty of personality. good job


----------



## DLeeG

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Michael Graves

Nice Work! Im loving the hair...lol


----------



## DLeeG

I'm starting this one over. I didn't have the tilt of her head right. The shading wasn't right either.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG

Double post.


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG

Almost done


----------



## DLeeG




----------



## DLeeG

*finished*


----------



## DLeeG

I made some changes to her face on her left side


----------

